# Would love some advice on dealing with this situation



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just brought Pilar home from the shelter yesterday as a foster. She's a BIG female and about 1 year old with absolutely no manners at all. The first day she was here she was getting to know Cash and she growled at him, grabbed his tail in her teeth, and wouldn't let go. Now my poor sweet Cashdog hides in his corner and won't come out-- even when Pilar is in her crate. I've put her on a leash attached to my waist and give her a correction when she so much as looks at him the wrong way, but it's breaking my heart to see him hiding over in a corner. I checked his tail and it's not hurt or damaged in any way. Rocky immediately stood up for himself against her and hasn't had any more problems, but Cash just runs away and I think she likes to chase him. Again, I correct her whenever she tries. I can teach her not to be aggressive towards him, but how can I teach him not to be so afraid of her?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you need to slow this introduction wayyy down. That's a huge and traumatic change for all involved to just bring a new 1 year old adopted dog into an established pack. Is there any way you can keep their interactions limited for several days? Maybe only have very supervised and on leash encounters? I would think about getting creative with slowing that train down.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you can, it might be better if someone else were to foster the new dog. You could still offer to go over there and train the dog. Your poor sweet Cashdog has gotten quiet a scare and the new dog is just waiting for a chance to get at him. I don't know if it will work and this is used with an aggressive dog (well the new dog is) , but if you and a helper were to walk both dogs on leashes (stay far apart - going in the same direction) - then gradually narrow the distance. If you can, put the new dog in a separate kennel away from Cashdog that may also give Cashdog a chance to relax and not have to live in fear. Frankly, the dogs you have, need to come first and can't be put at risk. It is wonderful of you to foster dogs, but not at the price of the ones you have. Good luck!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry, I need to clarify. Pilar is a foster dog. Not "my" dog per se. I've fostered 15-20 dogs and haven't had an incident like this before. It's not that huge of a traumatic change as we've had foster dogs coming in and out of the house for three years. I introduced them in a neutral location and tails were up and wagging, dogs were play-bowing, everything was very friendly. They played for a while and then they were playing chase and then all of a sudden it wasn't play anymore. As I said, since the incident I've had Pilar on the umbilical cord with a prong when she's around any of the other dogs so all interactions are being very closely supervised. My emotions are really getting in the way here, though. I'm SO angry with her for hurting my baby.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, that IS somewhat different. I have to agree, however with Mary Beth. Your dogs must come first. You may need to concede this one and wait for another that you can foster. So great of you to do that!!! Don't let one bad apple spoil what you've been so good at.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would crate Pilar vs tethering her to you. She may see the corrections as coming from Cash and want to get at him all the more. Then maybe take both of them for a brisk walk tomorrow, see how he feels about her. If he still acts fearful, then maybe see if someone else can foster her.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I just brought Pilar home from the shelter yesterday as a foster. She's a BIG female and about 1 year old with absolutely no manners at all. The first day she was here she was getting to know Cash and she growled at him, grabbed his tail in her teeth, and wouldn't let go. Now my poor sweet Cashdog hides in his corner and won't come out-- even when Pilar is in her crate. I've put her on a leash attached to my waist and give her a correction when she so much as looks at him the wrong way, but it's breaking my heart to see him hiding over in a corner. I checked his tail and it's not hurt or damaged in any way. Rocky immediately stood up for himself against her and hasn't had any more problems, but Cash just runs away and I think she likes to chase him. Again, I correct her whenever she tries. I can teach her not to be aggressive towards him, but how can I teach him not to be so afraid of her?


How old is Cash - is he still a puppy? Doesn't sound like he was actually hurt, just scared a little. Is it possible to have the dogs together at all without the new one trying to grab him again? Sounds like a little too rough play (although I wasn't there to see it of course so that is a lot of a guess).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> I would crate Pilar vs tethering her to you..


 Unfortunately, she's crated 8hrs a day while I'm at work and also at night. 



codmaster said:


> How old is Cash - is he still a puppy?


 He's 3 and a half

I'm beginning to think I may not be able to foster her. You guys are right. She's going to take a lot of time and work and I'm not going to be willing or happy to do it if my dog is scared of her.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wanted to give you guys an update: Pilar is going to one of our partners to be trained as a drug/bomb sniffer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope she is sucessful! Thanks for updating, I was wondering how things were faring.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update. What a perfect fit for Pilar. You made it possible by giving her a second chance and realizing (the hardest part) when it was time to let her go. I can imagine how stressful it was for you and Cash - now you can both relax.


----------

